
The One Method to Eliminate Bad Tech Hires - mikehostetler
https://medium.com/@ayasin/the-one-method-to-eliminate-bad-tech-hires-630d539b2e1d
======
laveur
Am I the only one that reads a head line like this and thinks.... "Thats
complete and utter BS" Titles like this are not helpful. Something like "One
method we used at xyz to help eliminate bad tech hires" is much better. Also
makes it sound less click baity

~~~
_ayasin
Good point, I changed the title. Thanks for the feedback.

------
jhayward
The fatal flaw here is that most people who are currently employed have
specific policies prohibiting them from doing work-for-hire for 3rd parties
without permission. Add in clauses that make everything they do the property
of their employer, and this concept really hits the rocks.

~~~
muzmath
Just curious, are these clauses really enforceable? Or even often enforced?

------
itgoon
I hope this idea takes off. The compensation part is going to be the hardest
part.

I don't think candidates will have a problem with it (I don't), but I don't
know how many employers will go for it. I assume there's a pretty decent phone
screen first?

In any event, I sent a signup request.

